# Health news 18th February 2011



## Northerner (Feb 18, 2011)

*Type I diabetes 'missed in thousands of children'*
A quarter of the 29,000 children with Type I diabetes in Britain are only diagnosed because they have an attack of Diabetic Ketoacidosis, or DKA, according to Dr Julie Edge, a consultant paediatric diabetologist at the John Radcliffe Hospital in Oxford. DKA, which usually only occurs when Type I diabetes is fully established, is an illness caused by dangerously high blood glucose levels. It can cause nausea, vomiting, stomach pain and rapid breathing, and potentially lead to a coma. Diabetes UK Director of Care Information, Simon O?Neill, quoted.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...diabetes-missed-in-thousands-of-children.html 

*Junk food generation faces diabetes timebomb as growing numbers of children develop disease previously only seen in adults*
Junk food is causing rising numbers of children to develop type 2 diabetes, a disease once seen only in adults. Despite millions of pounds being poured into taxpayer-funded health drives, the majority of youngsters are still not eating a balanced diet.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...n-develop-disease-previously-seen-adults.html

*Brain and body training treats ME, UK study says*

Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, also known as ME, should be treated with a form of behavioural therapy or exercise, say British scientists. Writing in The Lancet, they argue that the approach preferred by some charities, managing energy levels, is less successful.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12493009

*Third of NHS trusts fund homeopathy*

A third of NHS trusts still fund homeopathy despite repeated calls for them to stop, an investigation has found. GP magazine obtained data from two thirds of primary care trusts, showing 31% were paying for patients to use the highly-diluted remedies.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12492742

*It?s good to talk: Study suggests mobile phones do not lead to brain tumours*
Britain?s 48 million mobile users have been assured they are not at the risk of developing cancer from talking on their phone. Mobile phones have been regularly linked with brain disorders as their usage increased over the last decade and health authorities advised people to try and limit their time on the phone.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...uggests-mobile-phones-lead-brain-tumours.html

*NHS hospitals begin axing frontline staff despite government pledge*
The government's repeated pledges to protect frontline NHS services have been dramatically undermined by the announcement that two hospitals are to axe almost 1,000 jobs, including hundreds of nursing posts. St George's hospital in south London announced that it was shedding 500 personnel, including nurses and ? unusually ? consultants, its most senior doctors.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2011/feb/17/nhs-hospitals-axeing-frontline-staff


----------

